# supports for SER cable sleeved in PVC



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

Have a 600 amp service with two 4 gang meter packs going on a building. Cable from The seven electrical panels was 2/0 aluminum SER cable. There was not enough room to put seven 2 inch LB's next to each other, so I ran two 3 inch PVC's and stubbed them into the crawler with bell ends and stuffed 2 wires per LB. Inspector said that the wires had to be attached to the conduit itself with an FA and 2screw Romex connector. My argument was that 2 screw connectors aren't listed for 2 wires and as long as The cables were supported near the end of the conduit that would prevent the wire from being pulled, that it should be accepted. 
Would 314.17C apply? I thought purpose of securing wire was to keep her from being pulled or stressed and as long as those requirements are met the installation it met the code intent


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

220wire said:


> Have a 600 amp service with two 4 gang meter packs going on a building. Cable from The six electrical panels was 2/0 aluminum SER cable. There was not enough room to put for 2 inch LB's next to each other, so I ran to 3 inch PVC's and stubbed them into the crawler with bell ends and stuffed 2 wires per LB. Inspector said that the wires had to be attached to the conduit itself with an FA and 2screw Romex connector. My argument was that 2 screw connectors aren't listed for 2 wires and as long as The cables were supported within a reasonable distance from the end of the conduit that would prevent the wire from being pulled, that it should be accepted.
> 
> Would 314.17C apply? I thought purpose of securing wire was to keep her from being pulled or stressed and as long as those requirements are met and installation could go against code


It is supported by the pipe...


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

But how farffrom the end would it need to be supported? I'm considering it a sleeve to the outside service


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think the inspector is being a bit ridiculous but he is correct. Look at art. 312.5(C)



> (C) Cables. Where cable is used, each cable shall be secured
> to the cabinet, cutout box, or meter socket enclosure.
> Exception: Cables with entirely nonmetallic sheaths shall
> be permitted to enter the top of a surface-mounted enclosure
> ...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

220wire said:


> > Would 314.17C apply? I thought purpose of securing wire was to keep her from being pulled or stressed and as long as those requirements are met the installation it met the code intent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

